# Adjusting Babies Sleep Habbits



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

Anyone with Babies...how did you help your baby adjust to the time difference? 

My baby will be 13 months when she arrives and I don't want her to be too affected by the time difference. Any advice on how to make this big move easier on her. 

Also any advice for the plane ride? She has flown a bunch all ready is a great flyer. She doesn't cry or anything but she never been an a plane for 14 hours any help would be great!


----------



## ratfan (May 21, 2008)

Smiles:-) said:


> Anyone with Babies...how did you help your baby adjust to the time difference?
> 
> My baby will be 13 months when she arrives and I don't want her to be too affected by the time difference. Any advice on how to make this big move easier on her.
> 
> Also any advice for the plane ride? She has flown a bunch all ready is a great flyer. She doesn't cry or anything but she never been an a plane for 14 hours any help would be great!


firstly good luck with the move. i have a 28 month old boy who's had to adjust to time zones a lot in the last year and i found the trick is to just let baby sleep normal time the first night and then bring back bed time by half an hour each day untill you've reached the desired bed time. for my son, it works every time and it won't stress you out. hope this helps


----------



## ratfan (May 21, 2008)

ratfan said:


> firstly good luck with the move. i have a 28 month old boy who's had to adjust to time zones a lot in the last year and i found the trick is to just let baby sleep normal time the first night and then bring back bed time by half an hour each day untill you've reached the desired bed time. for my son, it works every time and it won't stress you out. hope this helps


oh also with regards to plane rides, just remember baby picks up everything you feel so if you get stressed about it, then they'll get stressed about it - i really think this is true because my husband is a bad flyer and when ever he's with us, my son goes nuts. however when i fly alone with him it's always a pleasure. just relax and pack lots of snacks, toys, books, picture cards etc


----------



## TheFiveJs (Mar 26, 2008)

I would also not be afraid to use Benadryl to help the baby sleep soundly on the plane if he is a light sleeper. 

I've always been told the trick to jet lag is to reset your internal clock by getting into the sun. Apparently it tells your body when it's time to wake and sleep...so the more time spent in the sun (or even indoors but near windows) the better. I guess depending on when you arrive it may be too hot to do much in the sun so the window thing might be your best bet.


----------

